
Acidity and Alkalinity in the Body – What You Should Know - danielrileyblog
https://danielriley.blog/acidity-and-alkalinity-in-the-body/
======
gus_massa
> _If this excess acid in the blood persists, the next trick that your body
> uses is its fat stores as a line of defence against the acidic blood –
> mainly to protect your arteries. Your body holds on to this excess fat for
> protection, and this is why it is almost impossible to lose your unwanted
> fat when your body is more acidic than it should be._

Is there a link for this? I never heard it and it makes no sense. All the
article is very dubious, confirm all the info with a medical doctor before
following the advices of the article.

